# What would you pay???



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

OK guys Im thinking of getting into the horse boarding buisiness in the near future (5ish years). I would run the boarding facilities in conjunction with my dressage facility I have in mind to develope, I have plans to purchase 400+ acres, using a small portion for my horses and the rest to run cattle. so I need to know, what monthy price do you consider reasonable for the following.

Pasture boarding in 10 acre paddocks shared between 4 to 5 horses. Each pasture with a large shelter, most likely the kind shaped like a + to provide shelter no matter what way the wind blows, coupled with plantations of trees positioned as windbreaks, and all pastures maintained for quality grass.

Large lockable tack room possibly with individual lockers, washer, dryer, other basics at no extra charge.

Use of facilities, exercise track, outdoor arena, large multi purpose arena equiped with basic jumps, round yard, and grooming/wash facilities, at no extra cost. Potential developement of undercover arena.

Master plan for my dressage facility - http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/katie-brooks/designs/tracklayout.jpg
Basicly boarders could use all facilities except my stables and the turnout, boarding pastures would be around the outside of the track.

Miles of trails thru the undeveloped portion of the property. 

Hay supplied and daily checks of horses, other basic care when required (rugs, fly veils ect). You know, all the basics that you would find at the majority of facilities.

Im not sure where I want to settle yet, but I know for sure it will be nearby a large city, somewhere heavily populated.

So I need a general idea of what people would be willing to pay, as my potential income could greatly affect where and what I buy, and what I can develope


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

oh wow....sounds like a great plan..wish I was in AUS!!

Depending on the prices there for boarding it will differ. In NY people would pay probably $500 if not more (more than likely more) for that facility (from the way you described it).

Best way to find out the market for horse boarding it to call all around to the different horse boarding facilities and ask how much they charge for boarding and what they offer. Don't tell them you are looking to start your own (cause then they won't tell you)..if they ask why (which they shouldn't) just say you are curious about boarding


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

Here on Vancouver Island you pay between $500 and $600 for full board.

SonnyWimps has a good idea, call around locally and ask, best way to find out. Just make sure you are getting pricing on similar (or as close as you can) facilities.

Find out too what kind of hay they are feeding, as I know where I live that can make a huge difference in board prices.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Here in Georgia, full board can range from $350-$1250 per month. For your facility, I would expect to pay between $550-600 per month for use of a stall, and anywhere from $150-300 per month for pasture board (depending on the amount of grass)

How exciting!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I just looked at board for the wattlecreekridingschool in another thread - they charge $1080 per month!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

oh wow. Thats a lot. I was thinking 200 to 250 per month! I cant believe they pay that in your area


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss Katie said:


> oh wow. Thats a lot. I was thinking 200 to 250 per month! I cant believe they pay that in your area


In my area, general fees are:
$600/month for stall+turnout board
$400/month private paddock
$300/month field
This is for a facility with a decent indoor and outdoor ring.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think anywhere from $600-750 for board would be a decent amount to ask for. If what you describe happens, then asking for this would be more than fair.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Well thats good news. The income from the boarding will be esential to pay off the loans. I was working my numbers around 200 250 per month!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah down here that would be around 300 a month


----------



## kaitie* (May 21, 2008)

I just found a ranch that I am moving my horse to. 
It is enlish/western. 
Has indoor, and outdoor arena.
Many different sized pastures with shelters, and daily checks. 
6 cross ties, and a wash rack. 
20 person bunk room. 
Classroom. 
The outside of the arena will soon be equipped with a wrap around porch, looking out on the outdoor arena. 
10 box stalls. 
Different feeds available, price pending. 
Large lockable tack room. 
Heated lobby room, with cieling to floor windows looking in on indoor arena. 

For all of this it costs 

'Back 40' Board 

Larger herd environment

$10 drop in fee for arena use
$150/month 
Outdoor Board


Smaller groups

Close to the Barn and Arenas

Full use of the Barn and Arenas

Tack Locker
$250/month 
Semi-Private Board


2-3 Horses in a smaller pen

Daily feed supplements (if requested)

Close to the Barn and Arenas

Full use of the Barn and Arenas

Tack Locker
$300/month 
All Boarding includes:


Free choice hay (twice daily feedings available)

Salt and Water

I LOVE Cadence Creek!


----------

